# Heimplanet inflatable tent



## Trinzler (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone know what the parts # for this tent is ? I'm having trouble finding it at dealerships.


----------



## delvos (Nov 17, 2015)

*Part #*

Hi,

I think the part # in the USA is 8U0069613, too.

Look here: https://shops.audi.com/de_DE/web/zubehoer/p/campingzelt-8u0069613-9# --> *Art. Nr. 8U0069613*


----------

